

Snowden given safepass to Ecuador [pdf] - runn1ng
http://s0.uvnimg.com/files/2013/06/13298/xc560-5b4f588.pdf

======
chaz
From the WSJ:

    
    
      Late Wednesday, Univision Networks posted images of what it said
      was a "safe pass" for temporary travel that had been issued to
      Mr. Snowden [...]
      
      But according to a senior official in Ecuador's foreign ministry
      on Wednesday, Mr. Snowden had no such pass. "He does not have any
      documents issued by the government of Ecuador, such as a passport
      or a refugee identification," said Galo Galarza, a senior
      ministry official. He didn't provide additional details.
    

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732432820457856...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324328204578569270162405156.html)

~~~
eatitraw
Any explanation to such strange thing?

Is it fake document? I wonder why there is no photo, no signature or stamps.

Or is it just ecuador playing safe?

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Any explanation to such strange thing?_

One possibility is that the Ecuador embassy was checking for leaks.

------
denzil_correa
Ecuador denies giving Snowden a travel document: report

    
    
        "That's not true. There is no passport, no document that has been 
        given (to Snowden) by any Ecuadorean consulate," Galo Galarza said 
        in comments posted on the website of Ecuador's Teleamazonas, a 
        private television station.
    

[http://news.yahoo.com/ecuador-denies-giving-snowden-
travel-d...](http://news.yahoo.com/ecuador-denies-giving-snowden-travel-
document-report-211115581.html)

~~~
gerhardi
I think there is a possibility of a trick here - the document is not given to
Snowden, but he somehow already actually is in Ecuador and Ecuador's officials
have this document and he has been granted passage. This way Aeroflot's
statement that Snowden has not been booked for any flights during next 4 days
is correct, as he has already left.

------
shin_lao
I can't see a stamp or a signature, it's therefore invalid AFAIK.

The absence of middle name is also strange (if Mr. Snowden has one).

Anyone with access to a printer within an Ecuador embassy can do that, but
without the stamp and the signature the value is zero.

~~~
ericleung
That, along with the misspelling of height (spelled hight) in the document,
makes me believe that this is not a valid document.

~~~
smackfu
Having seen many Spanish language immigration forms, bad English translations
are not surprising to me at all.

~~~
dougk16
Ditto for official Polish documents I've dealt with. You often have to pay a
hefty sum for a certified translation, and there are almost always some very
funny errors to enjoy.

------
tezmc
If this document is genuine, it's a little ironic that they forgot to include
his middle name.

~~~
Svip
Well, it was done by the Ecuadorian consul in London, so maybe he did not have
all the facts.

------
pawelwentpawel
One thing puzzles me - why this document has been issued in London, not
Ecuador?

~~~
codeulike
Assange printed it from the Ecuadorian embassy in London while everyone else
had gone to lunch?

~~~
panacea
OK, I know jokes aren't appreciated on HN, but this comment is comedic art.

~~~
davidw
Jokes are ok, they just have to be unique and funny - like this one. Clever
doesn't hurt either. Stupid memes or lame, tired, or mean jokes are not ok.

~~~
weego
It's always good to have an official ruling. God forbid someone goes
overboard.

~~~
antoko
Exactly! Couldn't agree more, humor is definitely one place we need strict
guidelines, otherwise how we all know what's funny and acceptable and what
isn't?

~~~
davidw
I'm just telling you what I've observed over the years here and dispelling the
notion that it's frowned on entirely. If you want to start reddit-style memes,
go ahead, have fun.

------
Uchikoma
OT: Looking at the US polls, the smearing worked nicely.

~~~
pekk
Alternative explanation: HN is an echo chamber that does not closely reflect
general opinion in America

------
macmac
The missed the "J" again...

------
Svip
Marital status single? I guess for legal reasons, he left his partner behind.
'Baby, I know we need to talk, but I am currently on the run from the American
government.'

~~~
lisper
He left his _girlfriend_ behind. He's not married and never has been.

~~~
Svip
True. I had forgotten the exact status, still, I was merely using it as a
pretext for my terrible joke.

